# Please Sign Petition to Keep Homeschooling Legal in Sweden



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi, I am an american in Sweden and there is a law proposed that will outlaw home schooling in Sweden. Please support our Home school organization by signing this petition for People outside of Sweden to show their support of home schooling in Sweden. Please spread this petition far and wide on your regional e-groups. The USA is big, and 3% home school. Sweden is small with few home schoolers, only about 100 in all of Sweden, so to make an impact we need international support. Thank you.

SIGN PETITION TO KEEP HOME SCHOOLING LEGAL IN SWEDEN
http://www.rohus.nu/en/?English_information

Also, there is a terrible case where a home schooling was used as the basis of a neglect charge and a 7 year old boy was removed from his family. It was done in a terrible way, uniformed police removed him from his family from his seat on a plane. He has been separated from his family for more than a year.

Read about it here:
http://sites.google.com/site/homesch...nic-johannsson
or watch this:





Show support for his family by signing this petition:
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/ret...to-his-parents

Contact Authorities to show support for his family:
http://www.hslda.org/hs/internationa...nResources.asp


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Ofcourse I`ll sign. I`m Norwegian, so I have heard about this before.


----------



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

Keep up the fight!


----------



## 17754 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a simple way to ask politicians for alternative schools (Waldorf schools are also eliminated in this bill) and home schooling to stay legal in Sweden.

Please help us and do this!
Send message like this to the emails below...

We Support Home Schooling and Alternative Schools. Please keep them legal! Do not pass the provisions of the the New Education law that will outlaw home schooling and alternative schools. I am ME living in MYHOMELAND and I believe in/ support home schooling and the Waldorf Steiner approach to education. It is important to me that all the world's citizens have the freedom and option to educate children at home or in accord with the principals of Waldorf Steiner education. Please modify the new education law to allow for home education and alternative schools like Waldorf Steiner Schools.

Signed ME

Write and protest to these politicians:

Green Party
Mats Pertoft
mats.pertoft @ riksdagen.se
08-7864738
http://www.riksdagen.se/Webbnav/inde...=0488357052317

Liberal Party
Tina Acketoft
08-7864681
E-mail: @ tina.acketoft riksdagen.se
http://www.folkpartiet.se/acketoft

Centre Party
Sofia Larsen
sofia.larsen @ riksdagen.se
08-7864029
http://www.riksdagen.se/Webbnav/inde...=0287864972117
ulrika.carlsson @ riksdagen.se

Moderates
Margareta Pålsson
margareta.palsson @ riksdagen.se
08-7864553
http://www.riksdagen.se/Webbnav/inde...d=039655712615
mats.gerdau @ riksdagen.se

Christian Democrats
Gunilla Tjernberg
gunilla.tjernberg @ riksdagen.se
08-7864376
http://www.riksdagen.se/Webbnav/index.aspx?nid=1111&iid=0887345842319`


----------

